# GLI 2015 vs GTI 2015



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I have since went to the dark side. I had a 09 Jetta 2.5 5 cyl and loved the car. I desired to have something with more power as it didn't have that torque/speed I was looking for. I got a 2012 Altima SR and gosh it is fast. I like the car. The only problems are 1) no manual transmission 2) no turbo. I was looking at aftermarket but I would prefer a option from manufacturer. I went to car show and fell in love with the GLI. I love the look and the solid feel. My lease on my Altima is coming up this summer and I am considering a change. I never liked hatchback cars. I see that the GTI has more torque. Am I reading it right or am I missing something? Also can I get the torque of the GLI to match GTI's? Help???


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

im pretty sure both cars have the same engine output. i do recall reading that there is a performance package that ups the hp/ tq and braking. i think the gti has it, never heard anything about the about the gli


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

while they both have the 3rd Gen EA888 there as some differences between them one being the turbo on the GTI. The GTI has about 50 more torqs vs the GLI. The GLI doesn't offer a PP like the GTI. You can always go stage 1 on the GLI to get more power but the fit and finish of the GTI is much better than the sedan IMO.


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

All things being equal, the GTI is more car for the same money. It's a full generation newer on a better platform, it makes more power stock (the engine has valvelift as well as turbo changes), and tuned the GTI makes way, way more power. It has a better headunit and better interior. All of that is before you even consider the performance pack, which raises the bar on performance even higher. I greatly prefer sedans to hatchbacks, but in this case, it's no comparison.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the input. I will test drive both cars in the next week or so. I would be totally fine with the GTI engine in the GLI. Those 51 foot pounds of torque difference is huge. I will test drive both though. I really wish the MK7 comes out for the GLI this year. I just really wish I could mix an match what I want between the different models


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

udun4 said:


> Thank you for the input. I will test drive both cars in the next week or so. I would be totally fine with the GTI engine in the GLI. Those 51 foot pounds of torque difference is huge. I will test drive both though. I really wish the MK7 comes out for the GLI this year. I just really wish I could mix an match what I want between the different models


One key factor for most is the Golf/GTI is much more attractive than the GLI.


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

udun4 said:


> I really wish the MK7 comes out for the GLI this year.


It won't. The Jetta is still produced worldwide on the MKVI (PQ35) platform, and there have been no announcements that the MKVII is coming, not even in Europe. So we are years away from a MKVII Jetta. 
I believe that the GLI only has version 2 of the EA888 engine, while the GTI gets version 3. I am nearly 100% sure on that. The engines do not have the same power output, torque, or even the powerband range. Usable torque comes in much earlier (1600 RPM vs 1800 RPM) on the GTI, and max HP is available at 4300 RPM vs 5300 RPM.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

VWFast96 said:


> It won't. The Jetta is still produced worldwide on the MKVI (PQ35) platform, and there have been no announcements that the MKVII is coming, not even in Europe. So we are years away from a MKVII Jetta.....


The current Jetta is not a PQ35. It has some common areas only with the PQ35. The Mk5 version was the last form it. The current Jetta is a unique platform just for the USA Jetta. I doubt that is true. The current Jetta is at the end of it's model life. The MQB version will be alone in less than two years. The "Mk7" Sportwagen is the first indication of what the next Jetta will be.

"The sixth-generation Volkswagen Jetta, known as the NCS (New Compact Sedan) during its development, was announced in the North American market in June 16, 2010


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

VWFast96 said:


> It won't. The Jetta is still produced worldwide on the MKVI (PQ35) platform, and there have been no announcements that the MKVII is coming, not even in Europe. So we are years away from a MKVII Jetta.
> I believe that the GLI only has version 2 of the EA888 engine, while the GTI gets version 3. I am nearly 100% sure on that. The engines do not have the same power output, torque, or even the powerband range. Usable torque comes in much earlier (1600 RPM vs 1800 RPM) on the GTI, and max HP is available at 4300 RPM vs 5300 RPM.


There both Gen 3. Gen 2 was only used in Audi. At least in the US.

I agree about the MK7 Jetta its gonna be awhile, they just pushed out the "refresh" on the MK6 this year.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DasCC said:


> ....I agree about the MK7 Jetta its gonna be awhile, they just pushed out the "refresh" on the MK6 this year.


Refreshes usually come at the end of the model run. This is not surprising. The MQB version will be out in less than 2 years.


----------



## udun4 (Oct 13, 2007)

I understand. Thank you for the details. Guess I should look more into the GTI. Its going to take a minute to wrap my head around. Funny how my wife calls Golf/GTI a college kids car. Im like this car is not cheap. I don't know a lot of college kids cold get a new GTI. I may have to fall in love with the trunk.


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

udun4 said:


> I understand. Thank you for the details. Guess I should look more into the GTI. Its going to take a minute to wrap my head around. Funny how my wife calls Golf/GTI a college kids car. Im like this car is not cheap. I don't know a lot of college kids cold get a new GTI. I may have to fall in love with the trunk.


The GTI isn't exactly cheap, but what you get for your money is a whole lot of value. Not a lot of college kids could afford a NEW GTI, but a lot of them can afford a used, couple-generations-old (MKIII, MKIV, MKV) model. Everyone drives them though, high school kids through people in their 70's/80's. And trust me, with the seats folded down, it's so much more versatile than a Jetta.
Ultimately though, don't get something you don't really want. We could all wax poetic about the GTI, but if you're not in love with the hatch, you're not going to be truly happy.


----------

